# Zeichnen mit Paint | Thufeist



## Thufeist (1. Juli 2009)

....


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juli 2009)

Bei Leuten die mit Paint zeichen anstatt ein richtiges Programm zu nehmen, muss ich immer an ne äußerung meines Cousins denken : "Warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht" ^^

Aber sieht super aus, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2009)

Mag Paint sein, aber ist besser als das was 90% hier mit ihren aufgemotztem Photoshop produzieren (oh kopieren wir vorgefertigte Grafik in Hintergrund B und setzen nen Filter drauf).

Auf jeden Fall sehr nice.


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2009)

Das gibt 5 Sterne von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute Arbeit.

Wie lang hast du für die Bilder gebraucht?


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. Juli 2009)

wow, ich wünscht ich könnt so zeichnen 
RESPÄÄÄKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Thufeist (1. Juli 2009)

....


----------



## cM2003 (2. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mag Paint sein, aber ist besser als das was 90% hier mit ihren aufgemotztem Photoshop produzieren (oh kopieren wir vorgefertigte Grafik in Hintergrund B und setzen nen Filter drauf).
> 
> Auf jeden Fall sehr nice.


sign


----------



## Desdinova (2. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Das geht schon eine ganze Stufe über das hier massenhaft vertretene Strg+V / Strg+C Tastengehämmere hinaus. Würde mich freuen, wenn die anderen "Künstler" hier in der "Designerlounge" auch mal ein wenig Einblick in die Entstehung ihrer Bilder geben würden. Eine künstlerische Begabung ist bei dir auf jeden Fall eindeutig zu sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2009)

die entstehung filmt man selten und psd rausgeben ist oft so ein ding..
zum einen das hochladen zum anderen werden diese leider oft missbraucht und nicht nur als "lernziel" benutz

ausserdem wen ich ne psd mach die ich wem geben will mache ich es normalerweise immer total anders .. nicht andere methode aber ich beschreibe die ebenen oder tu zwischendurch text ebenen hinzu was wie gemacht wurde..

@te
sehr schöne bilder 
mit der maus oder grafiktablet? 
nunja mit der maus bin ich ein miserabler künstler .. und tablet hab ich bisher noch keins gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (2. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die entstehung filmt man selten und psd rausgeben ist oft so ein ding..



Naja, im Normalfall reicht es ja schon wenn man die unbearbeiteten Ausgangsbilder postet, damit jeder sehen kann was die Arbeit des Künstlers ist und was vorher schon vorhanden war. Wie Tikume schon geschrieben hat, kommt man bei den meisten Signaturen und Bildern in diesem Unterforum oft nicht von dem Eindruck los, dass diese tatsächlich nur aus einem vorgefertigten Hinter - und Vordergrundbild bestehen. Da ist die künstlerische/kreative Leistung meiner Meinung nach relativ gering. Beim TE allerdings kann man klar die künstlerische Arbeit erkennen (durch das Video natürlich sehr gut darstellbar).


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2009)

aso des meinst najo mir egal xD sobald mein game und design pc zuhause entlich fertig ist (mit neu install) lad ich halt ab dann start und end version hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kost ja nix


----------



## Thufeist (2. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die entstehung filmt man selten und psd rausgeben ist oft so ein ding..
> zum einen das hochladen zum anderen werden diese leider oft missbraucht und nicht nur als "lernziel" benutz
> 
> ausserdem wen ich ne psd mach die ich wem geben will mache ich es normalerweise immer total anders .. nicht andere methode aber ich beschreibe die ebenen oder tu zwischendurch text ebenen hinzu was wie gemacht wurde..
> ...



Alles mit der Maus.. das Wacom was ich gerne hätte kostet über 200€.. :-/
Aber vielleicht werde ich mir das irgendwann doch mal kaufen..

Naja und ich möchte hier keinen Mies machen von wegen Strg Einfg.. mich freut es das euch die Bilder gefallen,
jedoch ist das was ich mache glaube ich auch eine ganz andere Art von Designen als das Photoshopen.. denn davon habe ich
kaum Ahnung..


Ich könnt mir ja mal ein Motiv vorschlagen, dann versuche ich dies zu zeichnen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerne auch Photos von euch oder so etwas, Paint Photos.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG Thufeist


----------



## Pente (3. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> ich hatte am Wochenende etwas langweile und habe ein paar Bilder gezeichnet die ich euch gerne zeigen möchte..
> 
> ...



Hut ab! Top Bilder. Gibt's überhaupt nichts dran auszusetzen.


Zum Thema in Photoshop filmt man sowas nicht: das ist falsch ... gibt genug derartige Videos bei Youtube. Gerade im Foto-Retouché Bereich.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön gemalt. Das einzige, was ich in Paint bisher zustande gebracht habe waren kleine Pixeldolls, aber nicht so große Bilder... ganz davon abgesehen, dass meine Sterne immer grausam schief aussehen am Ende ^^


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir ja mal ein Motiv vorschlagen, dann versuche ich dies zu zeichnen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mona lisa mit paint nachzeichnen pls^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2009)

.. dann lieber halle berry .. die schaut wenigstens gut aus *g*


----------



## Thufeist (4. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. dann lieber halle berry .. die schaut wenigstens gut aus *g*



Das Bild ist noch nicht komplett fertig.. aber ich hatte keine Lust mehr..
Habe Halle Berry gezeichnet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feedback wäre nett.. danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ETl_ZT2TI



MfG Florian [Thufeist] G.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2009)

gefällt mir .. nur finde ich wie du anfängst irgendwie lustig ... najo hab eh keine ahnung von mit maus zeichen .. 

schaut aber echt gut aus 
proportionen und augen stimmen und schaut geil aus.


----------



## Thufeist (5. Juli 2009)

Lustig wie ich anfange?!
Verstehe irgendwie nicht was du meinst..


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

ja du fängst so aussen an .. keine ahnung ich hätt mit den augen angefangen glaubs .. najo kein wunder das bei mir nie was draus wird *g*


----------



## Thufeist (5. Juli 2009)

Von aussen nach innen.. erstmal die Umrandungen etc..
Kenne aber einige die erst mit den Augen anfangen.. naja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Bild mit den Bergen und den Tannen im Vordergrund musste ich irgendwie an Bob Ross denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nett was du da gemacht hast.


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Thufeist (9. Juli 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild mit den Bergen und den Tannen im Vordergrund musste ich irgendwie an Bob Ross denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber Bob Ross ist noch ne Nummer krasser.. der zeichnet voll das schöne Bild, dann kritzelt der einfach quer darüber und man denkt schon so..
*Oh Nein der macht das ganze bild kaputt*
Dann geht er auf Seite und es sieht voll geil aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Danke für das Feedback.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (16. Januar 2010)

Der Thread hier ist ein wenig in versenkung geraten, trotzdem wollte ich euch mal ein neues Bild zeigen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist btw. das erste Bild was ich mit meinem neuen Wacom gemacht habe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5Z8bBjbkUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2010)

Awesome 

Das sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Awesome
> 
> Das sieht sehr geil aus.



/sign


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Januar 2010)

Echt krass oO

Respekt echt geil vorallem das mit dem "dream of a child"


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Wiao muss ich bei dne Bildenr an Speed Painting mit Paint Tool Sai denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thufeist (18. Januar 2010)

Danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber kein Speedpainting, ich mache die Videos schneller, sonst dürfte man sich je nach Motiv 4 Stunden und mehr anschauen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Januar 2010)

Sehr genial... ich wünschte ich hätte nur ein Zehntel deines Talents und Durchhaltevermögens.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Gute Arbeit


----------



## Thufeist (22. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

ich habe ein neues Bild fertig gezeichnet.
Es war ein absolutes Mammutprojekt, ich habe in etwa 20 Arbeitsstunden damit verbracht.
Ein Video gibt es leider noch nicht, es dauert etwas soviele Stunden Videomaterial zu verarbeiten.. *gg*
Trotzdem mag ich euch das Bild schon zeigen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das komplette Bild habe ich mit meinem Wacom auf einer einzelnen Ebene gezeichnet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG Thufeist


----------



## Thufeist (22. Januar 2010)

Das Video ist fertig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-miQOyEfrKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Sin (22. Januar 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Das Video ist fertig..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Füg den youtubelink am besten via [ media][ /media] ein


----------



## Thufeist (22. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (22. Januar 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild mit den Bergen und den Tannen im Vordergrund musste ich irgendwie an Bob Ross denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich aber auch!! xD



Thufeist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omg, I love your Artz!! O_O
Ich hab vor Jahren auch mit Paint+Maus gezeichnet, aber a dich kam ich bei weitem nich ran. xD
Darf ich dich zwei Sachen fragen?

1. Was ist das für nen gelbes Stifttool, was du oft benutzt für Flächen?
2. Kannst du vllt einen Drachen zeichnen? <3

Whoah... *immernoch stunned*


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2010)

Hmm gefällt mir =)

Aber du machst professionell etwas mit Grafik und Kunst oder?


----------



## Thufeist (23. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

danke für die Komplimente.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TheDoggy
Zu 1. Das ist ein Brushtool, ich benutze ja nicht MS Paint sondern Paint Pro von Queeky, das ist aber auch wie MS Paint aufgebaut, hat aber ein paar Funktionieren mehr.
z.B. den Brusher, Wischfinger und verschiedene Brushpinsel, das war es glaube ich aber schon mit Zusatzfunktionen..

Zu 2. Könnte ich mal machen.. hab ich bis dato aber noch nicht, müsste ich mal schauen ob ich das hin bekomme.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Thoor
Nein, ich bin gelernter Fachlagerist und arbeite im Moment bei einem Lebensmittel Discounter im Lager.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kunst ist ein Hobby von mir.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (23. Januar 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Das Video ist fertig..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hammer! Das ist KUNST!


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. Januar 2010)

Echt hammer das kann man nicht in Worten fassen Oo


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Wow....wenn ich etwas mit Paint male, kommt meistens irgend ein Kritzel Kratzel dabei raus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dir ist mir aufgefallen, dass du bei dem Mädchen auf dem Stern z.B. die Haare mit dem "Stift" ausmalst ... und nicht einfach die gesamte Fläche mit einem Klick anmalst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Arbeit 5*


----------



## Thufeist (23. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

danke für die vielen lieben Komplimente.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, ich benutze sehr sehr selten das Fülltool, da man schnell in Versuchung gerät
das immer zu benutzen.. übrigens, nicht damit wir uns falsch verstehen.
Den Tiger habe ich in Queeky Paint Pro gezeichent..
Das Programm ist aber genau wie MS Paint, einziger unterschied ist, es gibt 3 oder 4 Pinselköpfe mehr und
ein Brushtool, sonst ist alles gleich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Januar 2010)

Bist du nicht vielleicht der Meinung das du eine solche Kunstfertigkeit etwas "verschwendest" wenn du sie nur als Hobby machst =)
Sowas wie der Tiger im Schnee könnte ich mir ziemlich gut als Puzzle vorstellen zum Beispiel.
Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle mal umschauen ob du zumindest das Hobby etwas zu Geld machen kannst und wenn es nur als 2. Standbein ist.


----------



## Thufeist (23. Januar 2010)

Habe ich auch viel drüber nach gedacht, andererseits habe ich aber ein wenig Angst davor das wenn ich das manchen würde, würde ich
Aufträge bekommen, dann müsste ich diese machen, egal ob mir das Motiv gefällt oder nicht.. ggf. sogar noch unter Zeitdruck..
Ich hätte viel zu viel Angst davor mir mein Hobby dadurch kaputt zu machen, als das ich damit versuche Geld zu machen..
Ich gehe ja Arbeiten, bin nen Durchschnittsverdiener, joa.. wozu also riskieren mir das Hobby kaputt zu machen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (23. Januar 2010)

Ui Ui Ui!

Ich will das auch können!!

Ich hab auch mal was Probiert:

Pferd mit Sattel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sgas mal so.. FAIL xD

Der Kopf finde ich ist mir gut glwungen^^ Aber der Rest xDDD


----------



## Thufeist (23. Januar 2010)

Ahahaha geil.. ich finde das echt richtig Klasse.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (24. Januar 2010)

Hihi =D

Danke ;P


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Januar 2010)

Wow. Einfach nur wow. So gut wie du möchte ich auch mal zeichnen können, das Dumme ist nur, zeichnerische Kunst selber machen interessiert mich zu 0% und ich bin froh wenn ich in Kunst ne 4 hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du könntest dafür durchaus Geld verlangen.


----------



## Thufeist (29. Januar 2010)

Danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. Januar 2010)

@ Reo_MC ich frag mich was mir dein Bild sagen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"me fag you" ? ^^


----------



## Shiv0r (30. Januar 2010)

> Habe ich auch viel drüber nach gedacht, andererseits habe ich aber ein wenig Angst davor das wenn ich das manchen würde, würde ich
> Aufträge bekommen, dann müsste ich diese machen, egal ob mir das Motiv gefällt oder nicht.. ggf. sogar noch unter Zeitdruck..
> Ich hätte viel zu viel Angst davor mir mein Hobby dadurch kaputt zu machen, als das ich damit versuche Geld zu machen..
> Ich gehe ja Arbeiten, bin nen Durchschnittsverdiener, joa.. wozu also riskieren mir das Hobby kaputt zu machen?!
> ...



Nunja, du musst auch nicht unbedingt, Aufträge machen.^^ Du kannst auch im Prinzip bei einem Drittanbieter deine bereitsgemalten Bilder reinstellen und verkaufen. Der Vorteil besteht darin bei einem Drittanbieter, dass du nicht selbst für den Druck etc sorgen musst, sondern dieser von dem Drittanbieter selbst zu verfügung gestellt wird. Natürlich werden sie ein Teil des Gewinnes für sich beanspruchen, aber du verdienst zumindestens nebenbei Geld, sofern du interessierte findest.^^


----------



## xdave78 (1. Februar 2010)

Wow, Florian. Die Bilder sind absolut Spitze. Vielleicht findest Du ja nen Kompromiss zwischen Hobby und damit Geld verdienen ohne bzw mit wenigen negativen Effekten. zB als Freelancer bzw "freischaffender"...ich würds Dir wünschen. Nun haben wir hier im Forum natürlich nicht unbedingt das Verständnis so etwas fachlich zu beurteilen. Aber Fakt ist...ES SIEHT GEIL AUS!!!!
Also schion alleine die Tatsache DASS DU DAS MIT DER MAUS gezeichnet hast was man hier am Anfang des Threads sehen kann...KRASS. Ich krieg da immer Gelenkversteifung und dann Frustanfälle. Allerdings der Sprung dann mit dem Zeichenpad...

Hab früher auch gerne gezeichnet..ist aber bestimmt schon 10-12 Jahre her seit dem...nachdem ich deinen Thread gelesen habe bin ich echt inspiriert wieder bissl anuzufangen. Vielleiht ...und mit ganz viel Übung werd ich dann mal halb so gut wie Du. Hast Du das iwo gelernt oder alles selber beigebrachtes Können???


----------



## Thufeist (1. Februar 2010)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Nunja, du musst auch nicht unbedingt, Aufträge machen.^^ Du kannst auch im Prinzip bei einem Drittanbieter deine bereitsgemalten Bilder reinstellen und verkaufen. Der Vorteil besteht darin bei einem Drittanbieter, dass du nicht selbst für den Druck etc sorgen musst, sondern dieser von dem Drittanbieter selbst zu verfügung gestellt wird. Natürlich werden sie ein Teil des Gewinnes für sich beanspruchen, aber du verdienst zumindestens nebenbei Geld, sofern du interessierte findest.^^



Dann würde ich aber den Rechtsanspruch an den Bildern verlieren und die könnten damit machen was sie wollen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@xdave78
Erstmal danke für die vielen Lobe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja, ich kann auch mit der Maus so Photorealistisch zeichnen, nur dauert das eben noch viel länger.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, ich habe das nicht *bewusst* gelernt.
Kunst hat mich schon immer interessiert, zB Mosaik Bilder in Kirchen, ich war immer begeistert und bin es auch immer noch.
Genauso bin ich von Wandmalerei etc. sehr angetan.
So habe ich schon sehr sehr früh angefangen sowas *nach zu malen*
Habe im Kindergarten halt gekritzelt, in der Grundschule kam im Kunstunterricht das erste mal zur Sprache ob ich dafür
ein Händchen hätte.. aber ansonsten war da nichts.
Ich hab dann halt viel für mich gemalt, gezeichnet, ausprobiert.. ja und so wurde das immer besser..
Wie jemand der sich selbst Programmieren bei bringt, am Anfang ist das total schleppend, aber wenn er
das Grundgerüst einmal drin hat, kommt der rest von ganz alleine.. Vorraussetzung die Motivation stimmt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (8. Februar 2010)

Huhu,

ich habe mal wieder etwas gezeichnet und wollte euch dies gerne zeigen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feedback ist wie immer gern erwünscht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcnoodu_lDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





MfG Thufeist


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Februar 2010)

Echt krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. März 2010)

/anbet  10 Sterne fürs Bild und nochmal 5 Sterne für die Wahl des Tiers = 30 Sterne.


----------



## _Hickup_ (2. März 2010)

Krass =) Welches Paint ist das? 

Schaut jedenfalls echt gut aus!

Hab letztens für einen Kumpel so einen Adler mal versucht mit Tusche zu kritzeln, war doch schon ein leichter akt. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls sehr schöne Sachen, die du da malst =)


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. März 2010)

_Hickup_ schrieb:


> Krass =) Welches Paint ist das?
> 
> Schaut jedenfalls echt gut aus!
> 
> ...



Er hat schon gesagt welche Version das ist Thread durchlesen ftw


Schönes Bild was du da gemacht hast ^^


----------



## Vitany2910 (6. März 2010)

mein meister, ich habe euch gefunden ^^...

ich zeichne/male selber, aber nur mit öl/acryl und bleistift/kohle... aber jedesmal, wenn ich mich auf dem computer versuche, kommen bestenfalls strichmännchen raus *seufz*

es ist wirklich fantastisch, was du zauberst, weiter so ...


----------



## Thufeist (17. April 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> /anbet 10 Sterne fürs Bild und nochmal 5 Sterne für die Wahl des Tiers = 30 Sterne.



Danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Rechnung verstehe ich nicht..
10 + 5 = 30?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (25. Juni 2010)

Ich war nun schon eine Weile nicht mehr hier, möchte euch hier nun aber ein neues Bild von mir zeigen.
Das Motiv ist aus einem Traum von mir, den ich in der Klinik sehr oft geträumt habe.
Das Mädchen kenne ich nicht, es ging mir auch eher um die blauen Augen, ich habe immer wieder von blauen Augen geträumt.
Ich liebe blaue Augen.. vielleicht wollte mir der Traum damit sagen das ich mich nach Zuneigung sehne, Zuneigung von einer wunderschönen Person.
Und da ich blaue Augen wunderschön finde, zeigte mir der Traum eben diese und nicht den Körper drum herum.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schweife ab, tut mir leid.. hier nun das Bild, das Video dazu folgt vielleicht bald, hatte noch keine Gelegenheit es zu bearbeiten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*Kinnlade aushack*
Das hast du alles mit PAINT geamalt?? Ich bekomme damit nichtmal ein Strichmännchen hin, und du malst Bilder, von denen ich nicht mal zu träumen wage?



Abgefahrn...


----------



## tonygt (25. Juni 2010)

sehr gutes Bild
aber kommts nur mir so vor oder ist das rechte auge ein bissel zu weit links ?


----------



## Thufeist (25. Juni 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> sehr gutes Bild
> aber kommts nur mir so vor oder ist das rechte auge ein bissel zu weit links ?



Erstmal danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Augen liegen beide im Winkel zum Kopf minimal verkehrt, vielleicht wirkt es dadurch so.
Das Problem ist, das wenn ich das korrigieren möchte, müsste ich den ganzen Kopf neu machen,
und da ich nur auf einer Ebene gezeichnet habe, wäre das sehr schwer.. :-/
Ist mir selbst schon aufgefallen.. :-/


----------



## tonygt (1. August 2010)

Ich wollte grad nem Kumpel deine super videos zeigen aber irgendwie wurden alle entfernt was ist passiert? 
Warum sind die Videos net mehr da ?


----------



## Basterd (2. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich wollte grad nem Kumpel deine super videos zeigen aber irgendwie wurden alle entfernt was ist passiert?
> Warum sind die Videos net mehr da ?



Hab den Thread auch gerade zum ersten Mal gesehen und finds sehr schade das die Videos weg sind...


----------



## Thufeist (8. September 2010)

Habe ein neues Profil bei youtube.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clrrmukiW8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (8. September 2010)

Das hast du doch nicht mit paint gemalt oder Oo ? 

wow


----------



## Thufeist (9. September 2010)

Ja, die anderen Bilder sind leider nicht mehr hier drin, sonst könnte ich dir noch mehr zeigen.
Ein weiteres habe ich bereits hochgeladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_2szKg40Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Deine Bilder sind einfach nur Episch! Schon mal daran gedacht dein Geld mit Ölgemälden zu verdienen? o_O


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. September 2010)

Boar sowas von krass :O

Sag mal wie lange hast du dafür denn gebraucht ?^^

PS: Fange bald auch mit dem Zeichnen an mit Grafiktablett und Photoshop bzw versuche es dann ;P


----------



## Thufeist (9. September 2010)

Ich danke euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versuche mich gerade an Kohlezeichnungen, macht sehr viel Spass.
Mitlerweile verdiene ich nebenher auch etwas mit einigen Motiven, die ich hier aber leider
nicht zeigen darf.
Werde demnächst noch ein paar Bilder hochladen, sofern gewünscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gebraucht habe ich dafür etwa 4 Stunden.
Alles in Paint Pro mit nem Wacom Intous 4 gemacht.


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du ein Grafiktablett benutzt, oder? Ich finde es nämlich sehr schwierig, beispielsweise mit einer Gaming-Maus präzise zu zeichnen.


----------



## Thufeist (9. September 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Alles in Paint Pro mit nem Wacom Intous 4 gemacht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du ein Grafiktablett benutzt, oder? Ich finde es nämlich sehr schwierig, beispielsweise mit einer Gaming-Maus präzise zu zeichnen.



So sieht es aus wenn man das erste mal überhaupt auf dem Pc zeichnet und das mit ner normalen Maus (Bild von mir gezeichnet >.>):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (10. September 2010)

Aber du machst schon Schatten und versuchst darauf zu achten das das Licht aus einer Richtung kommt,
ist auf jedenfall schonmal gut auf sowas zu achten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. September 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Aber du machst schon Schatten und versuchst darauf zu achten das das Licht aus einer Richtung kommt,
> ist auf jedenfall schonmal gut auf sowas zu achten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke ^^

naja hab wahrscheinlich in den nächsten paar Tagen mein Grafiktablett mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (12. September 2010)

Welches hast du dir denn gekauft wenn ich fragen darf?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. September 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Welches hast du dir denn gekauft wenn ich fragen darf?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Will es mir heute bestellen ^^

Das "Bamboo-Pen".

Wenn dus nicht kennen solltest hier ein Link: Bamboo-Pen

Ist das eigentlich gut für den Anfang?


----------



## Thufeist (15. September 2010)

Nimm lieber das Bamboo Touch.
Es hat ein paar gute Zusatzfunktionen. (Unterstützung von Multi-Touch-Gesten zum Scrollen, Zoomen, Drehen und sowas)
Und es ist im Moment sogar im Angebot und damit 10€ günstiger als das Bamboo Pen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.shop.wacom.eu/Bamboo/Bamboo-Touch


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. September 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Nimm lieber das Bamboo Touch.
> Es hat ein paar gute Zusatzfunktionen. (Unterstützung von Multi-Touch-Gesten zum Scrollen, Zoomen, Drehen und sowas)
> Und es ist im Moment sogar im Angebot und damit 10€ günstiger als das Bamboo Pen..
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nur für Gesten wie bei der neueren Magic Mouse.
Da ist auch kein Stift dabei.

Damit lässt sich nichts zeichnen. Rate mal wieso es das Bamboo Pen & Touch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Habe es gestern schon das Bamboo Pen bestellt.


----------



## Thufeist (22. September 2010)

Ach meinte ich doch, voll verschaut, oh man..
Dann ist das Pen echt in Ordnung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. September 2010)

Ich kann bis jetzt ein wenig ein Manga-Auge zeichnen.

Vielleicht kommen ein paar Bilder bald von mir aber ich bleibe im Manga-Bereich.

/edit

Mein allererstes Mangaauge (10 Minuten arbeit):

http://www.img-teufe...797b2603png.png

/edit

Zweiter Versuch:
http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/mangaauge3picaa41a748png.png


----------



## H2OTest (15. Dezember 2011)

wie sieht es eig mit neuen Kunstwerken aus?


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

Genau, neue bitte!
aber davon ab, was mich mal interessieren würde: wie lange brauchst du durchschnittlich für so ein Bild?


----------



## Thufeist (16. März 2013)

Nun ist es schon über 2 1/2 Jahre her das ich mal hier war.
In der Zeit habe ich sehr wenig gezeichnet, irgendwie finde ich nicht mehr ganz soviel Zeit dafür.
Trotzdem möchte ich euch hier nun ein neues Bild von mir zeigen, dass jedoch nicht NICHT fertig ist.

Der Anfang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*
*
Das Gesicht ist noch nicht plastisch, die Augen wurden schon etwas ausgearbeitet und oben wurde der Kopf etwas verändert.
Erste Farbe und ein Anfang für den Hintergrund findet sich auch schon auf dem Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (16. März 2013)

Mehr Bilder gingen nicht in den Post, hier nun eine weitere Version des Bildes, ist von gestern Abend.
Mittlerweile bin ich noch ein ganzes Stück weiter als auf dem Bild was ich in diesem Beitrag hier poste.
Ich werde nachher noch weitere Schatten und Lichteffekte einfügen und dann hier posten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (18. März 2013)

Auch wenn hier mittlerweile wenig los zu sein scheint, hier mal der aktuelle Status. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (28. März 2013)

Schade, hier scheint absolut nichts mehr los zu sein.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. April 2013)

Habe den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt. Wirklich fantastische Arbeiten! Bist du mit deinem aktuellen Bild schon weitergekommen?


----------



## Thufeist (9. November 2013)

Wenn wir nicht an die Zeit denken, vergeht sie wie im fluge.


----------

